# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#2 - TheLaz2, Aμάρυνθος

## TheLaz

Τόσο καιρό χωρίς σελίδα κόμβου δεν λέει...  ::  

Ελπίζω μέχρι το Σάββατο πριν το μεσημέρι να είμαι up and running - αν 
δεν έχει γίνει κάποια άλλη ζημιά που δεν γνωρίζω.

Δαμιανέ αν μπορείς από Παρασκευή βράδυ άστο προσωρινά full power
για να μπορέσω να ξανακεντράρω το πιάτο.

----------


## liousis

Καλό κουράγιο...  ::  Μακάρι μαζί με εσένα να ανέβει και ο mew μήπως και δούμε και εμείς καμία άσπρη μέρα...  :: 

YΓ: Kαλορίζική και η σελιδούλα..  ::

----------


## dti

ΟΚ θα κάνω τη σχετική ρύθμιση αύριο το απόγευμα.

----------


## antonisk7

Λάζαρε βάλε όνομα κόμβου και τοποθεσία στον τίτλο του thread να είμαστε τακτοποιημένοι !  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Λάζαρε βάλε όνομα κόμβου και τοποθεσία στον τίτλο του thread να είμαστε τακτοποιημένοι !


Done  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Done


μπράβο  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Το λινκ με Δαμιανό up and running.
Τον Σωκράτη δεν τον πιάνω, θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο.

To BGP πάει και έρχεται...πιστεύω να λυθεί...

----------


## socrates

Λάζαρε θα κανονίσω με τον αδερφό μου να αποκτήσετε φυσική πρόσβαση στον κόμβο μου στην Εύβοια γιατί δεν με βλέπω να πηγαίνω εκεί σύντομα (λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος), οπότε θα μπορέσετε να ελέγξετε και την άλλη πλευρά.

Πείτε μου μόνο ποιο ΣΚ είναι κατάλληλο για εσάς.

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς τον.

Με μεγάλη χαρά σε συναντώ και πάλι στο forum.  ::  

Μένει τώρα να βρεθούμε και σε κάποια συνάντηση που θα διοργανώσεις (όσο μπορείς πιο γρήγορα), έστω και χωρίς.... ούζο...  ::  

Την αγάπη μου και τις ευχές μου.

----------


## johns

Για σου Σωκράτη το link το κρατάω και σε περιμένει 
Γαλακτομπούρεκο να φέρω….
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Για σου Σωκράτη το link το κρατάω και σε περιμένει 
> Γαλακτομπούρεκο να φέρω?.


Γιάννη για το link μέσα με τα 1000, αλλά όχι άλλο γαλακτομπούρεκο!!!
Με το που δόθηκε πράσινο φως, τα ταψιά έσκαγαν το ένα μετά το άλλο και θα κάνω καιρό μέχρι να ξαναφάω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Κάτι πρέπει να πηγαίνει στραβά....
Το κουτί για κάποιο λόγο έκανε powerdown, χθες που πηγαν οι γονείς
μου το σήκωσαν αλλά φως δεν βλέπω. Υποψιάζομαι ότι για κάποιο
λόγο έχει κολλήσει στο POST. Μάλλον πέθανε η μπαταρία του motherboard
η οποία για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο είχε αλλαχτεί το καλοκαίρι...  ::   ::  

Εντός 10λέπτου φεύγω για πάνω να το σηκώσω...Ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό
και μέχρι το μεσημέρι να είναι οκ.

----------


## TheLaz

We are back in business...

Μπαταρία ήταν το πρόβλημα...Με βλέπω να βάζω κανένα IF15 (ITOX)
τα Χριστούγεννα..

Λαζ.

----------


## sv1bjr

Όλα καλά, το φύλλο συκής όμως στο αβαταρ τι το θέλειις...?  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Όλα καλά, το φύλλο συκής όμως στο αβαταρ τι το θέλειις...?


Γραβάτα είναι.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δοκίμασα με photoshop...δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω με τίποτα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Γραβάτα είναι.....     
> Δοκίμασα με photoshop...δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω με τίποτα....


Είναι απλό, κόβεις....τον σβέρκο και βγάζεις την γραβάτα πανεύκολα.....  ::

----------


## Embraced

> Είναι απλό, κόβεις....τον σβέρκο και βγάζεις την γραβάτα πανεύκολα.....


Νομίζω ότι έχεις επηρεαστεί επικίνδυνα από τη τριλογία των θρίλερ "saw"  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Κάτι παίζει με το mobo κόμβου και για δεύτερη φορά μετά από στέγνωμα του
UPS χάνει τα BIOS settings και κατά συνέπεια το RESTORE ON POWER FAILURE.
Αύριο που θα ανέβω θα το σηκώσω..

Έχω ετοιμάσει ένα καινούριο router με ΙΤΟΧ GIF 15 και είναι κατά 90%
έτοιμο. Θέλω να του κάνω ένα stress test αυτή τη βδομάδα και το
επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο θα το ανεβάσω.

Να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία με τα power failures..

----------


## TheLaz

> Έχω ετοιμάσει ένα καινούριο router με ΙΤΟΧ GIF 15 και είναι κατά 90% έτοιμο.


Tώρα είναι έτοιμο...

----------


## TheLaz

Part 2

----------


## ngia

Επαγγελματική δουλειά..
Οι δύο 12ήδες νομίζω λίγο υπερβολή .. με ροή αέρα 10κυβ.παλ./δευτ. ανανεώνεται ο αέρας στο κουτί σε 5 δευτ., επίσης αν τους ρυθμίσεις στο γρήγορο κινδυνεύει το κουτί να πάθει ψύξη (όπως το εδώ), αν τους ρυθμίσεις χαμηλά κινδυνεύουν να κολλήσουν από τη σκόνη.
Το τροφοδοτικό αν είναι από firenas, καλό είναι να αλλαχθεί ο ανεμιστήρας του.

----------


## TheLaz

> Το τροφοδοτικό αν είναι από firenas, καλό είναι να αλλαχθεί ο ανεμιστήρας του.


Είναι από τα άλλα που είχε φέρει ο Χρήστος...μάλον θα είναι οκ.

Τους ανεμιστήρες χειμώνα κλειστούς...καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε...περιμένω
βέβαια και τα φώτα σου πάνω στο 1-wire  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Εξαιρετική δουλειά! Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το νυχτερινό φωτιοσμό και τις εισαγωγές - εξαγωγές του αέρα...

----------


## PIT

Ωραια δουλεια Λαζαρε!  ::  Καλοριζικο.

Στα ανεμηστηρακια δεν θα ηταν καλο να βαλεισ κανενα φιλτρο ωστε να μην μπαινει σκονη?? (Αυτο που βαζουμε στους απορροφυτηρες)

Ωραιος Μπροβο  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Το σύστημα εξαερισμού το προμηθεύτηκα από ένα μαγαζί στην αρχή
της Αθηνάς που έχει γενικώς τέτοια είδη. Δεν θυμάμαι όνομα, είναι
στην αρχή (πλευρά Μοναστηράκι) πάντως, με το που βγαίνεις από το 
μετρό περπατάς καμιά 50αριά μέτρα στο δεξί χέρι.

Μου το σφύριξε ο Σωκράτης που κάποιος άλλος του τοχε πει..  ::   ::  

Έχει 10 Ευρώ το ένα  ::   ::  αλλά είναι super για την συγκεκριμένη
δουλειά.

Φωτο1 - Όπως το αγοράζεις. Το αριστερό κομμάτι αποσπάται...

Φωτο2 - Λίγο δουλίτσα με το dremel για να κοπεί ο κύλινδρος

Φωτο3 - Έβαλα μία σίτα για να μην ρουφάει χοντρά σκουπίδια  ::  

Φωτο4 - Πάνω στο Hager βιδωμένο (χωρίς το αποσπώμενο κάλυμα). Εκτός
από την εξωτερική σιλικόνη που φαίνεται στην φωτό έχει και άλλα 2
(ομόκεντρα) στρώματα εσωτερικά με heavy duty κόκκινη σιλικόνη bison.

Σιλικόνη έχω βάλει επίσης στο σημείο όπου συνδέεται το αποσπώμενο κάλυμμα. 

Η τρύπα στο Hager έγινε με ποτηροτρύπανο 12 cm.

Ο φωτισμός είναι cathode light 30 cm από αυτά που πουλάνε για 
case modding...Έχω βάλει 4  ::  ένα σε κάθε πλευρά.
Το κακό με το φωτισμό είναι ότι επειδή τροφοδοτείται από το 
τροφοδοτικό του mobo πρέπει αυτό να δουλεύει για να έχει φως.  ::  

Σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιο μερεμέτι βράδυ
1) Βάζεις κάποιο λαμπατέρ  ::  στην δεύτερη πρίζα ή
2) Ο πρώτος διακόπτης που δεν έχει ετικέτα στην "control_panel" 
φωτογραφία παραπάνω οδηγεί εσωτερικά σε κλέμα όπου αν θες μπορείς να 
συνδέσεις μόνιμα κάποια λάμπα μέσα στο κουτί.

Λαζ.

----------


## PIT

Αυτο θα κρατησει τα χοντρα κοματια αλλα ολη η μικροσκοπικη σκονη θα μπαινει μεσα. 
Εγω εκτος απο την σιτα εχω βαλει και φιλτρο που βαζουμε στους απορροφυτηρες για να κρατα σχεδον ολη, οση μπορει, την σκονη. 
Το αλλαζω σχεδον μια φορα τον μηνα και παντα ειναι καταμαυρο  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Καθόλου άσχημη ιδέα...
Είναι κάτι που το βρίσκεις σχετικά εύκολα στην αγορά ?  ::

----------


## PIT

Σε ενα σουπερ μαρκετ να πας θα το βρεις. Κοστιζει 40 με 50 λεπτα. Τιποτα 

Εχει Διαστασεις 47χ75cm.  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Λάζαρε μπράβο... όντως μερακλήδικη δουλειά!
Το κόλπο με το κάλυμα του εξαερισμού και το μαγαζί στην Αθηνάς μου το είχε πει ο ygk.

Την επόμενη φορά που θα πας έξω πάρε με ένα τηλέφωνο (μπορεί να κατέβουμε παρέα).

----------


## lakis

Μια άλλη εκδοχή για ταρτσοPC με itox μητρική και τροφοδοτικό 12VDC/200W, το κουτί έχει διαστάσεις 22Χ30 εκατ.

----------


## socrates

Λάζαρε όποτε ευκαιρήσεις!

To ssid είναι ewn-socrates-theLaz-*test*
Η συχνότητα είναι: *5600*

Το mode το έχω στο AP-bridge

Η στόχευση έγινε κατά προσέγγιση αφού αναγκαστήκαμε να αλλάξουμε το ποιο πιάτο κοιτάει ποιον.

----------


## TheLaz

Μόλις τώρα το κοίταξα.....δεν πιάνω τίποτα...  ::   ::  
Θα θέλει κεντράρισμα...

Λαζ.

----------


## mpampou

Λάζαρε όποτε μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά στο link πετάει authentication timeout. Το σήμα πάντως είναι εξαιρετικό.

----------


## mpampou

Πολύχρονος Λάζαρε. Μαζί με την γιορτή σου εγίνε και ανάσταση στο λινκ.  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Την επόμενη Παρασκευή θα γίνει πλήρης αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού και επίσης θα μπει
τηλεχειρισμός. Υπομονή.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

ρε βάλε και κανα κοψίδι, οργάνωσε και μια ξενάγηση σε μία σωληνουργεία ... και θα έρθω να βάλω ένα χεράκι  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Την επόμενη Παρασκευή θα γίνει πλήρης αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού και επίσης θα μπει
> τηλεχειρισμός. Υπομονή.....


Μάλλον θα είμαι και εγώ στην περιοχή. Για τηλεχειρισμό τι σκέφτεσαι; Αν είναι να πάμε για δύο τμχ!  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Την επόμενη Παρασκευή θα γίνει πλήρης αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού και επίσης θα μπει
> τηλεχειρισμός. Υπομονή.....   
> 
> 
> Μάλλον θα είμαι και εγώ στην περιοχή. Για τηλεχειρισμό τι σκέφτεσαι; Αν είναι να πάμε για δύο τμχ!


Το ιδιο συστημα με την Παρνηθα.

----------


## TheLaz

@socrates
To ειδα το πμ απλά σου απαντάω εδώ μηπως το χρειαστει και κανενας αλλος.

Εχω πάρει το Κ6501 της velleman
http://www.velleman.be/be/en/product/view/?id=9321

To πήρα από http://www.kleopatraelectronics.gr/ 70 ευρώ αμοντάριστο χωρις κουτι.

Για κουτάκι κάτι θα βρώ δεν το χω ψάξει ακόμα...

Τώρα για τηλέφωνο...ή το συνδέεις στην τηλεφωνική σου γραμμή 
η βρίσκεις κάποιο FCT από αυτά που δίνουν οι εταιρίες κινητής, και του
πετάς πάνω ενα καρτοκινητό simάκι...

Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιήσω ενα παλιό FCT που είχα 
(σαν αυτό είναι αν οχι ακριβώς το ιδιο http://www.shop4thai.com/en/product/21267/)

Αν κοιτάξεις ebay λογικά θα πρέπει να βρεις μπόλικα.

----------


## john70

Προσοχή το FCT θα πρέπει να επιτρέπει στα DTMF να "περνάνε" ! Αυτά που δίνουν οι πάροχοι με το πρόγραμμα "....για το σπίτι" δέν περνάνε !

----------


## TheLaz

Thanks John, δεν το ειχα υπ' οψιν μου.
Εχεις κάποιο μοντέλο που να ξερουμε πως παίζει σίγουρα ?

----------


## TheLaz

Tα χει πάρει η quagga του κόμβου για άγνωστους δικούς της λόγους.
Κάποια στιγμή μέσα στις επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες θα πεταχτώ να το στρώσω.
Σωκράτη είσαι επάνω ? Προσπάθησα να μπω από εσένα να του τραβήξω
ένα reboot αλλά δεν μου έρχεται το c-class σου...

----------


## socrates

Λάζαρε αυτό το ΣΚ θα είμαι Εύβοια καθώς και αρκετές από τις επόμενες μέρες λόγω άδειας.

Αυτό που έχουμε διαπιστώσει είναι ότι εκεί που τσεκάραμε το synchronize στο bgp ΔΕΝ πέρναγε κάτι και όταν δεν το τσεκάραμε ρούταρε κανονικά. Σίγουρα περίεργη συμπεριφορά και θέλει ψάξιμο.

Αν έρθεις Εύβοια πάρε με τηλ.

----------


## ysam

> Αυτό που έχουμε διαπιστώσει είναι ότι εκεί που τσεκάραμε το synchronize στο bgp ΔΕΝ πέρναγε κάτι και όταν δεν το τσεκάραμε ρούταρε κανονικά. Σίγουρα περίεργη συμπεριφορά και θέλει ψάξιμο.


Πολύ σωστή συμπεριφορά θα έλεγα εγώ. ΔΕΝ κάνουμε bgp/igp synchronization. Να το αφήσετε uncheck το synchonization.

----------

